# I really dislike spraying.



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Measure, mix, pour, spill, wipe up, tracker die everywhere. Try to walk at right pace with right spacing. Repeat two more times.

Never get all the mix out, fill with a gallon of water, spray randomly around yard. One that's done, rinse sprayer a few times, put it all back in shed and swear to never do that again.

Take shower. Check Lowes - https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sunniland-50-lb-20000-sq-ft-Crabgrass-Preventer-0-0-7/1000008818.

$50 per year vs much much much less for the prodiamine I already have. Still worth it.

My neck hurts. I digress.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

I can't imagine spraying 10k with a backpack sprayer more than a few times per year...that definitely sucks.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Get you a tow behind boom sprayer. Totally worth it.


----------



## crstude (Jun 21, 2019)

The leap from 4 gallon backpack to 12 gallon push sprayer (chapin 97902) has been totally worth it. 1/3 of the time, 1/3 the fill ups. I can swap tips by product conveniently and clean up is about as much of a pain as the backpack. So, maybe give that a whirl. I paid roughly what you would for any of the backpacks that are out there today. It's pretty simple to modify as well. Not sellin, just tellin! It's made the experience much more pleasant as I dreaded spraying as well.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Philly_Gunner said:


> Get you a tow behind boom sprayer. Totally worth it.


This is what im thinking of doing also. Any recommendations?


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

Jimefam said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> > Get you a tow behind boom sprayer. Totally worth it.
> ...


I went with the 31 gallon NorthStar from Northern Tool but I have almost 27k of lawn. There is a 21 gallon that would probably work well for you and it's under $300. They also make an agitation kit to keep your mix from settling. I'm not sure it's needed though unless you have something with a high propensity for separation. I feel like the sloshing around keeps my stuff well mixed. I have it calibrated to a speed on my mower to lay down 1 gallon per 1k. Works well.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

I feel the same as David. With regard to a tow behind, could you turn it around and push it? Like this 13 gallon one?

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200644983_200644983


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@david_ I agree with you. I have a tow behind sprayer that is 25 gallons. Even though I could spray my second pre-emergent app this year I decided to use the Sunniland product from Lowes with Dithiopyr. I think using the spreader is way easier for me than hauling out the lawn tractor, sprayer, chemical, and drill mixer. I can apply and blow concrete in about 15 min with no mixing. I am even slightly enticed to use the Sunniland weed and feed Fertilizer as well. When the lawn is wet I really do not want to have the lawn tractor on the grass so the spreader is a better option.


----------



## Way2low01 (Mar 9, 2019)

I use a 20 gallon tow behind. I used my backpack sprayer for one year and quickly realized what a time suck that was with two acres.


----------



## WyGuy (May 5, 2019)

crstude said:


> The leap from 4 gallon backpack to 12 gallon push sprayer (chapin 97902) has been totally worth it. 1/3 of the time, 1/3 the fill ups. I can swap tips by product conveniently and clean up is about as much of a pain as the backpack. So, maybe give that a whirl. I paid roughly what you would for any of the backpacks that are out there today. It's pretty simple to modify as well. Not sellin, just tellin! It's made the experience much more pleasant as I dreaded spraying as well.


I did the same thing but with a manual backpack sprayer, that lasted a season before getting the push sprayer. Much quicker now and only have to mix once.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I would hate spraying if I did not have equipment up to the task. No tracker dye. 5 ft coverage as fast as I can walk. Ability to use nozzles from 01 all the way up to 08. No pumping.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Philly_Gunner said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > Philly_Gunner said:
> ...


Cool i had actually looked at those and wasnt sure of the quality. 21 gallons should be plenty. Thank you!


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Lawn size has so much to do with this. My new yard is so small that I'm trying to convert anything I used to apply in granules to a liquid, even though all I have is a hose-end sprayer and a cheap 1 gallon. If I never use a spreader on this lawn I'll be perfectly happy.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> I would hate spraying if I did not have equipment up to the task. No tracker dye. 5 ft coverage as fast as I can walk. Ability to use nozzles from 01 all the way up to 08. No pumping.


Could you give me the key to getting 5ft coverage with a My4Sons backpack sprayer. It would take me a 1/3 of the time it takes to spray.my 10,000 ft lawn


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I agree with the posters here. Northstar sprayer is the answer. I sprayed one year with a two gallon sprayer stop halfway through the season and said no more. It's to much to do plus all your other lawn tasks. You won't regret getting a trailer sprayer


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

mre_man_76 said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > I would hate spraying if I did not have equipment up to the task. No tracker dye. 5 ft coverage as fast as I can walk. Ability to use nozzles from 01 all the way up to 08. No pumping.
> ...


You are not going to get that kind of output from anything running on batteries. My sprayer is capable of maintaining 3 GPM and at least 500 PSI. I am running a 4 nozzle boom off of it calibrated to apply 1.25 gallon per M as fast as I can walk. 


The boom I use is modular. Can either be run as a 2 nozzle boom or extended to carry 4 nozzles. In either case, the backpack can keep up with either scenario.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I actually enjoy spraying. But my wife tells me I'm weird.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Clean up is what I dislike

That backpack full of liquid ....ready for X-games!


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

I'm with you man. I bought into the N-ext products last year and nothing against the products, but I hate that damn ortho prayer that everyone recommends to use to spray them with. I've had much better luck with the sprayer that comes with simple lawn solutions stuff and I was only spraying 4K sqft. I'm about to lay more sod on 8.5k sqft this week and I just don't see doing it this year. I was in Northern tool the other day and saw some nice options for tow behind sprayers so maybe. But, I agree, granular is just so much easier and faster.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I hate spraying as well.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Glad to hear I'm not alone and thanks for the ideas on equipment.

A push rig or a rig to sit in my spreader would be ideal. My yard configuration doesn't lend itself to a tow-behind. Too many irregular shapes for even application.

In the meantime, I'll give the granular a shot and if I keep up with my pre-M, maybe I'll only have to broadcast Celsius/Certainty once a year, which i can live with!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I use a boom setup with 2 nozzles that greendoc helped me out with. It looks just like the picture of his above minus the pressure regulator. It's a game changer for sure and I never use a single nozzle with that sprayer anymore. For spot spraying I use a 2 gallon hand can.

If you can upgrade to a 2 nozzle boom setup it would definitely increase your enjoyment for spraying.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


Duly noted, thanks!!!


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> I use a boom setup with 2 nozzles that greendoc helped me out with. It looks just like the picture of his above minus the pressure regulator. It's a game changer for sure and I never use a single nozzle with that sprayer anymore. For spot spraying I use a 2 gallon hand can.
> 
> If you can upgrade to a 2 nozzle boom setup it would definitely increase your enjoyment for spraying.


What type of sprayer do you have?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@mre_man_76 the M4S can't effectively handle more than 1 nozzle, it's just not meant for it. Check this out: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=250756#p250756

I can use (2) 06 nozzles no problem. I don't have anything larger to test with.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> @mre_man_76 the M4S can't effectively handle more than 1 nozzle, it's just not meant for it. Check this out: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=250756#p250756
> 
> I can use (2) 06 nozzles no problem. I don't have anything larger to test with.


Ah yes, I did read this thread a while back. Lol, I'm just nervous attempting to mod my pump. Guess it's time to get to work!!!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

It was my concession to buying a push sprayer. For me, it made sense. Cheaper and didn't take up any more room that I didn't have anyway.


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

Jimefam said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> > Get you a tow behind boom sprayer. Totally worth it.
> ...


I think most everyone around here gets one of the northstar sprayers and then puts three teejet nozzles on them. Takes about 2 hours of work, plus another 2 hours or so searching for parts online but it is worth it.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I also hate spraying, but I came up with a system that works for me (for now).

The first hassle to avoid is mixing five or six small batches. Too much chance for mistakes. Instead, I mix one large batch in a plastic 20 gal "Brute" tote. This is big enough for my entire 14K SF lot. Once it's well-mixed with a drill, I toss in a fish tank "power head" to keep it well stirred while I'm spraying. I then fill my cordless 3 gal backpack sprayer using a 128 oz graduated pitcher. I just dip the liquid out of the container and carefully pour into the sprayer to avoid spills and cleanup.

The second hassle is dye and I won't use it. I practiced with water until my walking pace and overlap is down pat. As a double-check, I put out some evenly spaced irrigation flags that divide my yard into 3K square feet sections, which is a full 3 gallon spray area. My sprayer runs out just as I get to each flag. If it runs out too soon or late, I make the needed adjustments.

The third hassle is cleaning. For that, I just thow away each SprayersPlus 105Ex and buy a new one. It helps to buy in bulk to get the best prices. A 25% discount is typical when buying a standard pallet of backpack sprayers. Of course, I don't discard the tiny Li-Po batteries. I'm saving them to build a large super-battery for an electric conversion on my Delorean. I hope to store 1.2 gigawatts of power. By now you should realize this is blathering nonsense and I'm just testing to see if anyone read this far.


----------



## Dan2fs2ns (Apr 28, 2020)

Ditto with the rest of the replies, tow behind...then you can teach me how to use mine...


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

I bought a skid sprayer from one of our local termite companies. They use them for a few years then they get new ones. Mine is a 50 gallon, 5 hp gas powered, and came with a nice Hannay stainless steel reel and 200 ft of 1/2" hose. I paid $600 for it and works great. I use a Lesco spray gun with either 1.5 or 3.0 gpm nozzle. I have it mounted on a trailer and can move it around as needed. I even spray a couple of my neighbors yards


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Jace said:


> I bought a skid sprayer from one of our local termite companies. They use them for a few years then they get new ones. Mine is a 50 gallon, 5 hp gas powered, and came with a nice Hannay stainless steel reel and 200 ft of 1/2" hose. I paid $600 for it and works great. I use a Lesco spray gun with either 1.5 or 3.0 gpm nozzle. I have it mounted on a trailer and can move it around as needed. I even spray a couple of my neighbors yards


In the old days, 10-25 gallon sprayers on trailers or wheelbarrow frames were marketed to homeowners. Those were called estate sprayers. They had engine driven pumps and hose. That went away when national companies came about.


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> Jace said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a skid sprayer from one of our local termite companies. They use them for a few years then they get new ones. Mine is a 50 gallon, 5 hp gas powered, and came with a nice Hannay stainless steel reel and 200 ft of 1/2" hose. I paid $600 for it and works great. I use a Lesco spray gun with either 1.5 or 3.0 gpm nozzle. I have it mounted on a trailer and can move it around as needed. I even spray a couple of my neighbors yards
> ...


I had (still have it ) a pull behind sprayer, but this to me works so much better.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The modern pull behind sprayers are jokes next to what was marketed and sold in the 1950s-1970s.


----------



## conroyz28 (Mar 23, 2020)

Best money ive spent on 26k square foot yard


----------



## jal (May 30, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Greendoc said:
> ...


Have you ever detailed your two nozzle regulator and boom setup? How difficult is it to replicate? I'm trying to decide between a backpack gas vs spreader mate.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> I can't imagine spraying 10k with a backpack sprayer more than a few times per year...that definitely sucks.


Really? I have 6k and it takes less than 30 minutes to get it done. Though I have a battery powered and use teejet AIXR tips. I don't bother with dye either.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Wfrobinette said:


> CarolinaCuttin said:
> 
> 
> > I can't imagine spraying 10k with a backpack sprayer more than a few times per year...that definitely sucks.
> ...


Yes, this is a good point. If I had a lawn that size I would have gotten a battery powered sprayer also. I did a pre-emergent application for my parents, 10k with a manual pump backpack sprayer. Filled up 3 times and it took about an hour. Uhg.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

hsvtoolfool said:


> The third hassle is cleaning. For that, I just thow away each SprayersPlus 105Ex and buy a new one. It helps to buy in bulk to get the best prices. A 25% discount is typical when buying a standard pallet of backpack sprayers. Of course, I don't discard the tiny Li-Po batteries. I'm saving them to build a large super-battery for an electric conversion on my Delorean. I hope to store 1.2 gigawatts of power. By now you should realize this is blathering nonsense and I'm just testing to see if anyone read this far.


I did. :lol:


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

@david_ Thank you! It's been a month and my feelings were getting a widdle hurt.


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

@hsvtoolfool I just read all of the posts in this thread and cracked up when I got to yours. Very well done


----------



## AUspicious (Apr 16, 2020)

Spraying isn't my favorite thing, either. I currently have a 2-gal handheld pump sprayer. To ensure I'm getting consistent coverage, I have to stop and pump the sprayer every 10 paces or so because the spray force starts to weaken after that distance. This is because I walk very slow in order to spray 1 gal per 1k sqft. So I have to fill the sprayer four times. I'm thinking about getting another 4-gal backpack sprayer...I had one years ago but it cracked...I probably could have repaired it but didn't feel like fooling with it. A new 4-gal sprayer would cut my work in half, roughly, and I can pump as I walk. I've also thought about a battery operated push sprayer, but the reviews I've read on the ones I can afford have been mixed. I need to figure something out because it's time for PGR again.


----------



## seebryango (Feb 21, 2019)

For those using a 1- or 2-gallon pump sprayer and are hesitant on the $150-300 investment on a battery backpack sprayer, I have had good results with my $20 4-gal sprayer from Harbor Freight.... yes, I know, it's from Harbor Freight but I only have 5500sf and it was $20. It is hand pump but I can do that while walking instead of stopping. Also, a TeeJet nozzle will drop right in as a replacement for the one that comes with it


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

"For that, I just thow away each SprayersPlus 105Ex and buy a new one. It helps to buy in bulk to get the best prices. A 25% discount is typical when buying a standard pallet of backpack sprayers"

I was wondering about this....


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Buy once. Cry once. Recently, I have become aware of some engine drive backpacks similar to what I use being sold at Home Depot. They may not be in stock at every store, but they are available on order. Where was this when I was setting up equipment for my business? BTW, the end of the wand accepts the 1/4 NPT Teejet Quickjet nozzle body. It is a standard thread. Cost is almost half of what I paid for the Maruyama MS075. The pump coupled to the engine on the Tomahawk sprayer is brass and stainless steel vs a black plastic material. The Maruyama pump is driven by a dry gear reduction unit vs the gear reduction for the Tomahawk being in an oil bath. I have had to replace bearings and gears in the Maruyama gear reduction assembly many time in my 14 years of using it to the order of once a year.

The pump and engine on the backpack tank now is not what the Maruyama came with. About a year and a half ago, I grafted this to the sprayer. Maruyama sprayers do not have a Honda GX35 powering the pump.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Buy once. Cry once. Recently, I have become aware of some engine drive backpacks similar to what I use being sold at Home Depot.


Hey Greendoc! What a surprise to discover your post when I typed "Tomahawk" into the forum Search function!

I did so after spying this Tomahawk gas engine sprayer while skimming and scanning Home Depot's website for something unrelated and MY CURIOSITY IS PIQUED, to say the least!

*5 Gal. Gas Power Backpack Sprayer with Foundation Gun for Pesticide, Disinfectant and Fertilizer*:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Tomahawk-Power-5-Gal-Gas-Power-Backpack-Sprayer-with-Foundation-Gun-for-Pesticide-Disinfectant-and-Fertilizer-TPS25-FG/313663311?MERCH=REC-_-pipsem-_-304755450-_-313663311-_-N

I watched the video (via above link) and I was hoping someone here at TLF could give me some "real world, front line, post contact, after-action" review! :lol:

I'm kinda digging the fact it's a 5-gal tank as I will be able to mix a full 4-gals without having to worry about the mix foaming over etc

Y'know, ''twas a time I'd gag at the thought of paying $350+ for a backpack sprayer .... (but, then I paid $300 after tax etc for FOUR FREAKIN' OUNCES of Pylex!!!!!  :shock: :? Aye yi yi, LUCY!!!!!

Do you now own a Tomahawk gas engine sprayer? If so, and though I assume it's only been 1/2 a month since your post, can you offer any more thoughts? I'm thinking about bringing one home, not saying anything and waiting to see wifeys reaction the first time I fire that sucker up (may be just what finally pushes over the edge, over my antics! :lol: )


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Not yet. But when my Maruyama becomes completely un serviceable, Tomahawk here I come. The truth is, every backpack sprayer not sold by Maruyama uses that same brass pump but mated to various engines. Because I depend on my sprayer every day, I opted to make something I could call bulletproof.

To be honest, it really chaps me when people buy mowers costing north of $500 but have heart attacks over a sprayer that costs more than $25 or when they want a battery powered toy as their spray equipment but their mower has to have the Honda or Kawasaki engine. See the cognitive dissonance?

I can also tell you that if you are going to drop serious money on herbicides or fungicides, it does not make sense to be cheap about the sprayer when same products are normally going through a Toro MultiPro.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh man, YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME! 

I just went back and read all the posts thus far this thread (initially, I immediately posted in response to Greendoc's July 31 post) and I AM SO ENVIOUS :mrgreen: of anyone who can use either a tow behind or even a push sprayer. Both are out of the question and not even a spice in the pie for me,  due to crazy steep hills and tight, tight areas created by retaining walls, drainage culverts, etc (all on those aforementioned hills! :roll:

I use a Chapin 24v battery powered backpack to laterally scale our slopes (you can't call it just "walking") - all 30,000 sq ft - AT A MINIMUM EVERY 3 WEEKS, May through October!  :shock: :?  

Man, when I see the photos being posted up of the tow behinds and diy push sprayers I am happy for y'all (but, you're still killin' meeeeeee! :lol:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> ...I can also tell you that if you are going to drop serious money on herbicides or fungicides, it does not make sense to be cheap about the sprayer ...


Point ... well ... taken!  :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If I had to deal with the low output from a battery powered sprayer every day, I would find another line of work. 30,000 sq ft with my current set up would be a couple hours of work, but very do able.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@440mag How do you mow these areas? If you use a JD x580 why can you not use a small tow behind ?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> If I had to deal with the low output from a battery powered sprayer every day, I would find another line of work. 30,000 sq ft with my current set up would be a couple hours of work, but very do able.


4-1/2 - 5-1/2 hours each "adventure" for me, that includes setup and cleanup but, DOES NOT include if I decide I need to spray non-selective in non-turf areas or pesticide the house foundation, etc.

LOL, I'm Norwegian and I've read accounts of how the Norwegians were brought in to do what the Chinese weren't willing (or were unable ... or were just plain not insane crazy enough) to do in tracking the Cross Country Railroads! 

And it also helps that none of the multiple neurosurgeons on the team taking care of me for C-3 through T-1 are members here, on TLF! :lol: :shock: :?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The brass pumps are capable of almost 3 GPM while maintaining over 400 PSI. Actual output of a battery powered pump is like 0.3 GPM at 30-40 PSI in most cases. Manufacturers often boast of a higher GPM, but those numbers are open flow meaning no nozzle, no pressure, just an open wand without any restrictions.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

cldrunner said:


> @440mag How do you mow these areas? If you use a JD x580 why can you not use a small tow behind ?


I am familiar with grades so extreme that "mowing" must be done with string trimmers.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Eeep! :shock: Not there yet! Back to my CBD oil (tomorrow morning is spray day! :lol:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Not yet. But when my Maruyama becomes completely un serviceable, Tomahawk here I come. The truth is, every backpack sprayer not sold by Maruyama uses that same brass pump but mated to various engines. Because I depend on my sprayer every day, I opted to make something I could call bulletproof.
> 
> To be honest, it really chaps me when people buy mowers costing north of $500 but have heart attacks over a sprayer that costs more than $25 or when they want a battery powered toy as their spray equipment but their mower has to have the Honda or Kawasaki engine. See the cognitive dissonance?
> 
> I can also tell you that if you are going to drop serious money on herbicides or fungicides, it does not make sense to be cheap about the sprayer when same products are normally going through a Toro MultiPro.


This was my breaking point. I hated spraying.. stuck to granular.

Ironically I bought a tomahawk mist blower for mosquitos and pest control... don't ask.

Anywho, I have an expensive reel. I have.. hundreds, if not nearly 1k in chemicals to spray, and I was pissing and moaning about the mode of application. Seemed silly.

Admittedly I went overboard with a lesco 80# and a spreader mate 4 nozzle boom, but having a good sprayer, makes sense if you care to cut and opine over derails of your landscape.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

david_ said:


> Measure, mix, pour, spill, wipe up, tracker die everywhere. Try to walk at right pace with right spacing. Repeat two more times.
> 
> Never get all the mix out, fill with a gallon of water, spray randomly around yard. One that's done, rinse sprayer a few times, put it all back in shed and swear to never do that again.
> 
> ...


I do 6k or so with a 4 gal battery sprayer in about 30 minutes.

#1 Buy syringes for liquid it cuts down spills to near zero. 10ml work very well.
#2 Skip the dye. I do the best I can on speed and coverage. 
#3 With the exception of fertilizer a bit of overlap with herbicides and PGR isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

cldrunner said:


> @440mag How do you mow these areas? If you use a JD x580 why can you not use a small tow behind ?


My apologies - just getting back to the forums after being absent awhile. Oh, there is at least 40-50% I canNOT use the 580 on. And I push mow (great workout! :lol: ) In some areas even if the trans is up to it the tearing up of the ground creates erosion spots that just get worse and worse to try and get TTTF to take hold again. And, in the others, retaining walls etc create areas so tight there's no turning the rider alone, let alone a tow behind. All stuff I didn't even know to think about (I was smitten with the water views!) :roll:


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm in the backpack vs push/pull dilemma here also. Torn between a couple of these or going with a Flowzone. I'll have roughly 15k to spray with pre-e, insecticides, and PGR next year. I did kill off my lawn this year with a backpack sprayer and really did not enjoy having it on my back for a few hours and having to mix it up multiple times.

Anyone have experience or thoughts on these:

https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200644983_200644983 . On sale for $159

https://m.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200646314_200646314 . On sale for $259

And there's the Chapin push sprayer that so many here have. They look really sweet, but I'm a little concerned about attempting the mods you guys have done and actually finishing them.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

pro edge makes a self propelled sprayer but its a little expensive. Its powered by a wheelchair motor id imagine it would do hills.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@Mewwwda I have the 13 gallon pull behind, I upgraded the pump. But now since I have 50% less grass, thinking about converting it to a skid sprayer and getting a 150' hose for it.


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

[/quote]


ABC123 said:


> pro edge makes a self propelled sprayer but its a little expensive. Its powered by a wheelchair motor id imagine it would do hills.


@ABC123 Gonna go out on a limb and assume those are out of my price range, but look awesome! Any idea on price of the walk behind?


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

Gibby said:


> @Mewwwda I have the 13 gallon pull behind, I upgraded the pump. But now since I have 50% less grass, thinking about converting it to a skid sprayer and getting a 150' hose for it.


@Gibby Which motor did you put on it? How does it compare now with the new motor? Did you upgrade the nozzle to a dual or anything?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mewwwda said:


> ABC123 Gonna go out on a limb and assume those are out of my price range, but look awesome! Any idea on price of the walk behind?


Yeah there like 2500. :lol:


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@Mewwwda something I found off eBay that got me closer to 1gpm. Was around $30.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

I just sprayed an app of preemergent and thought the same thing. I have a backpack sprayer and once you get a couple of gallons of water on your back it will wear you out. I've invested several hundred dollars in my backpack so I don't want to get rid of it. I've thought about putting it on a dolly somehow and roll it while spraying. Next year I plan to start using growth regulator. That means spraying once a month compared to a couple times a year. Def need to think of something easier.


----------

